# Viz: favourite strips?



## Binkie (Jun 2, 2006)

Mine: Cockney Wanker, Student Grant, Mrs Brady - Old Lady.


----------



## Dhimmi (Jun 2, 2006)

Pathetic Sharks;

"Let's play football"
"Bagsy Kevin Keegan"
"No I want to be Keegan"
"I want an ice cream"


----------



## meurig (Jun 2, 2006)

Paul Whicker.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jun 2, 2006)

The Modern Parents
Mrs Brady, Old Lady
The Adventures of Jack and Silver!


----------



## Blackmushroom (Jun 2, 2006)

Do people still read it?


----------



## Binkie (Jun 2, 2006)

Blackmushroom said:
			
		

> Do people still read it?


What else you gonna do with it fashion monkey?  
Anyway it's a natural progression Punch -> Private Eye -> Viz. 

My first rolleyes - swore I'd never use one.


----------



## Blackmushroom (Jun 2, 2006)

Binkie said:
			
		

> What else you gonna do with it fashion monkey?
> Anyway it's a natural progression Punch -> Private Eye -> Viz.
> 
> My first rolleyes - swore I'd never use one.



It stopped being funny 10 years ago, its tired and old.


----------



## poului (Jun 2, 2006)

*54dw64wesrf*

Johnny Fartpants for me.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 2, 2006)

Rude Kid:

Mum: Come along now, dear.
Rude Kid: Big dog's cock.


----------



## kakuma (Jun 2, 2006)

sid the sexist

taught me everything i knew


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 2, 2006)

Drunken Bakers all the way.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2006)

8 Ace
Cockney Wanker


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 2, 2006)

Actually yeah, 8 Ace is genius.


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 2, 2006)

letter and tips all the way....orfanisaurus can turn up the odd gem....


as for the strips....postman plod, roger mellie, Ms brady, cockney w*nker make me chuckle


----------



## Flashman (Jun 2, 2006)

Roger Mellie for me. Haven't read it for ten years at least, aside from some of my old copies on the shit'us.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 2, 2006)

sid t'sexist , roger melly , seconded

biffa bacon and postman plod are up there too


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 2, 2006)

The baker bloke who fucks gingerbread women, fru t bun.

Genius.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 2, 2006)

I love Fru T Bun. In fact, I might as well just come out and say I love Viz, full stop. The fake adverts are probably my favourite feature of all, absolute genius. I particularly enjoyed 'The Story Of Crack' a few issues ago as well.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 2, 2006)

Top Tips


----------



## Apathy (Jun 2, 2006)

8 Ace 
Victorian Dad
Jack Black &
His Dog Silver

And all those surreal ones by that same artist; stuff like The Vibrating Bum faced Goats, Box Spoon Billy, Gillbert Ratchet etc


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 2, 2006)

the modern parents
the critics
big vern
Fru T. Bunn
millie tant
Spoilt Bastard - surely a precedent for Cartman?
and of course this 
http://www.geocities.com/dudgeandfougal/menines.html


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 2, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> .... The Vibrating Bum faced Goats,



pure genius 

also who could forget "Paul Daniels's Jet-Ski Journey to the Centre of Elvis"


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jun 2, 2006)

Mickey's Monkey Spunk Moped


----------



## Charlie Drake (Jun 2, 2006)

Tinribs
Mike Smit - He's a patronising git
Norbert Colon - He's tight as a gnat's chuff (he had a cousin called Generous Gerald)
Jellyhead - She's completely useless
Tubby Tucker - the big fat person
The Parkie
Spawny Get ("This is the life, eh readers? Shagging a bird with big tits on a big mound of sweets)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2006)

modern parents / critics

I sometimes see a little too much of me in them   

.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2006)

Blackmushroom said:
			
		

> It stopped being funny 10 years ago, its tired and old.


That's what I thought, but got a copy tother month and it had me giggling  again.  

For me, Pathetic Sharks, Spoilt Bastard, the profanisaurus, Sid the Sexist, and Millie Tant


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> biffa bacon


How could I forget the biffas??  Yep, so good, I named almost the entire population of my home town after them


----------



## sojourner (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh, and Buster Gonad, and his unfeasibly large testicles  

And the ads

And the handy hints and tips

Pretty much all of it then


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 2, 2006)

_The Profanisaurus_ still makes me chuckle each month.  

It's so authoritatively written.


----------



## fishfingerer (Jun 2, 2006)

Blackmushroom said:
			
		

> It stopped being funny 10 years ago, its tired and old.


When I started reading it in 1992, they'd often have 'not as funny as it used to be' on the cover.

Cockney Wanker, The Bottom Inspectors, Victorian Dad for me. I also liked the ww2 comic style stories, spitfire going underwater to shoot a u-boat etc.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 2, 2006)

David Beerglass
Roger Irrelevant-He's completely hatstand



			
				Charlie Drake said:
			
		

> Tubby Tucker - the big fat person



Tubby: Mum, I'm starving, I can feel my ribs
Tubby's mum: That'll be the sheeps carcass you ate earlier
  
Famous people on the bog
Letterbocks
The brilliant stories

I could go on all day.


----------



## Charlie Drake (Jun 2, 2006)

I didn't know the profanasaurus was constantly updated  I have an old one, when i first got it I died through suffocation. have to have a look

I also liked Billy Bumblebeard ("Bah, trust me to end up in bed with Marjorie Waspfanny")

And Eminemmis the Menace (his mum said "Why can't you be more like those nice N'sync boys)

Biffa Bacon had Cedric Soft who used to wear a Smiths T-shirt...

I forgot all about Victorian Dad ("My dear good woman - The only people to see in my natural state are Dr Fitzsimmons and Higgins my batman")


----------



## jim70 (Jun 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan and his Hammond Organ

Viz did become a bit tired and crude in the end, mind you.


----------



## subversplat (Jun 3, 2006)

The latest issue of Viz was hilarious 

It did go through a rubbish spell though.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah, it's actually really good again. Really.

Lots of things i like have been mentioned here already, but must give mention to the cartoonist who's been doing the very well observed yet absurdist strips recently, 'noah's arse', 'richard lionfart' and the many ones themed around space travel and relationship problems, usually with animals. Awesome...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2006)

I've found myself buying the last couple of issues.

I have to say I'm a bit put off with all the adverts for sex lines  

Toilet humour.

Part (fnaar fnaaar) of what's great about being British (English ?)   

.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jun 3, 2006)

*got a bit of class war going on in it too*

last year they had some spoof ads taking the piss out of Carol Vorderman's adverts for loan companies for instance.
"I trust you Carol, so I'd like one amount from the top rown and two from the middle row"
or carol captioned something like
"You can borrow any amount - it's just pin money to me really, and you can use it for whatever you like, perhaps one of those horrid package holidays people like you seem to enjoy"


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 3, 2006)

Rude Kid - "Shall we go to the park, dear?" "LET'S FUCK A COPPA!"

Plod, Mellie - anything with gratuitous swearing in, basically..

Victorian Dad is superb 'I'd like a hansom cab to Whitechapel, I need to clean the streets..'


----------



## k_s (Jun 3, 2006)

Raffles the gentleman thug:

"Might i enquire as to the nature of your fucking perplexity pal?"


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 3, 2006)

*its not as funny as it used to be*

does anyone remember 'bloke in the pub - Britains most ill informed columnist'

at one point in 1997 between my flat mate and I we had everything viz ever produced...


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 3, 2006)

Gilbert Ratchet


----------



## steamin (Jun 3, 2006)

Playtime Fontayne anyone?


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 4, 2006)

k_s said:
			
		

> Raffles the gentleman thug:
> 
> "Might i enquire as to the nature of your fucking perplexity pal?"



Quality - "I am fully cognisant as the the whereabouts of your place of residency, you cunt, sir"

"Extract your decolletage from its corsetry
Extract your decolletage from its corsetry
Extract your decolletage from its corsetry
For the delectation of the gentlemen here present"


----------



## Zhelezniakov (Jun 4, 2006)

Funny how no ones mentioned the Fat slags ?
or Berty Blunt his parrots a cunt .


----------



## brahaminda (Jun 4, 2006)

Big Vern




















And JellyHead


----------



## Charlie Drake (Jun 4, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I have to say I'm a bit put off with all the adverts for sex lines



There was a spoof one that made me laugh: "I'm 18 - we'll have nothing to talk about - 0898..."

Actually the spoof ads were fantastic:

Earn £100 teaching monkeys table tennis....


----------



## longdog (Jun 4, 2006)

k_s said:
			
		

> Raffles the gentleman thug:
> 
> "Might i enquire as to the nature of your fucking perplexity pal?"




At the theatre bar on buying a pint.

Raffles: Do you think you could get a creme de menth in there?

Barman: Certainly.

Raffles: Then might I suggest you should have plenished the fucker up in the first place you cunt.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 5, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> _The Profanisaurus_ still makes me chuckle each month.
> 
> It's so authoritatively written.



I particularly like 'Notes & Swearies' with Professor Bernard Fuck. "Are you at a loss to describe something you've seen, something you've done or something that's come out of your arse? Fuck knows what it is!"


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Millie Tant
Student Grant
The Modern Parents

Viz is set reading for many undergraduate engineers


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2006)

Terry Fuckwit, Biffa Bacon and Letterbox/Top Tips.

Favourite tip: "If a small child is choking on an ice cube, don't panic. Simply pour a kettle of boiling water down its throat and Hey Presto! The blockage is instantly removed."

Favourite letter: "Not all truck drivers are rapists. Some of them just kill people."


----------



## Apathy (Jun 6, 2006)

'Major Misunderstanding' makes me laugh, I like those short silly ones

good choices made above;

Big Vern 
Playtime Fontayne 

I'd also have Les Pretend, but err, he was in the Beano


----------



## El Sueno (Jun 6, 2006)

Playtime Fontayne
Doctor Poo

My favourite bits are the tabloid-style pun-driven articles and adverts for magnificently crafted ornamental cottages like The Fat Slags' '22 Shit Street'.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 6, 2006)

The Faberge Fried Egg was genius, especially the close up picture supposedly showing its magnificent detail that was just a really shit pixillated zoom-in.


----------



## dweller (Jun 6, 2006)

Harold and Fred - they make ladies dead!
that was close to the bone

Jack Black - love the old fashioned look mixed with 
stark cruelty

Spoilt Brat is just too painful to read.

God I love VIZ.

On a train journey it has got to be either Viz n Private Eye.
And it is a great hangover cure!!


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 6, 2006)

Terry Fuckwit-deliciously funny and surreal.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jun 7, 2006)

The Modern Parents - The last strip dealt with the Da Vinci Code...


----------



## Binkie (Jun 7, 2006)

Blackmushroom said:
			
		

> It stopped being funny 10 years ago, its tired and old.


Yeah well so am I shithead.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 7, 2006)

dweller said:
			
		

> On a train journey it has got to be either Viz n Private Eye.



I always buy "Private Eye" at the same time so I don't appear quite so immature  

.


----------



## Binkie (Jun 7, 2006)

Mister Logic - he's a pain in the arse.

Does anyone remember the strip where he's a kid sitting on his father's knee and proves conclusively that his Christmas presents must be on top of the wardrobe. There then followed a frame - no speech bubbles - in which he pushes his little horn-rimmed glasses back on his nose with one finger - "shove".


----------



## Charlie Drake (Jun 7, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> 'Major Misunderstanding' makes me laugh, I like those short silly ones



God! How did I manage to forget him?! He was great. Is he still going? I swear I've not seen Viz for ages-this threads inspired me to pick it up next time I see it. 

"Refugee, my foot! Coming over here to sell your dirty postcards, more like. I know what your sort are like - I was in Kut!"

"The human body wasn't _designed_ for such practices, simple fact of nature"

"They found eighteen sleeping bags on the line at British Leyland, you know"

Does anyone remember Lazy Disinterested Shoeshop Girl?


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2006)

i love the drunken bakers - they have become more of a tragedy as time has passed though. very dark.

the same artist did a few short strips called 'scat of the antarctic' which made me laugh more than almost anything else ever has, pound for pound.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jun 8, 2006)

The Brown Bottle & his arch enemy - Cider Woman
Spoiled Bastard
Finbar Saunders

Haven't read it since I left sixth form but those seem to stick in my mind.


----------



## Ryazan (Jun 8, 2006)

There was a one-off strip called The Jasons and the Aganaut. 

About a family of well-to-do English people, called the Jasons, exploring by river, deepest savage Wales on their vessel the Aganaut.


----------



## fishfingerer (Jun 8, 2006)

Planet Bore. 'Where'd he get that chair?'


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2006)

DRUNKEN BAKERS 
DRUNKEN BAKERS


You've emptied yer back.....





I like Ich Bin Ein Naughty Boy too


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 8, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> the same artist did a few short strips called 'scat of the antarctic' which made me laugh more than almost anything else ever has, pound for pound.



All of his/her strips are absolute class - 'Scat of the Antarctic', 'Driving Mr David'...


----------



## Mr Popodopolous (Jun 29, 2011)

Only joined the forum a few hours ago. Just stumbled across this thread- it's probably gonna be bumped for the first time in a while but is Roger Irrelevant, he's completely Hatstand do we think a parody of Les Pretend?


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Flashman said:


> Top Tips



Agree was always the best bit.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 29, 2011)

Why would anyone bump this thread? Really?


----------

